# Joe Coots



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2014)

Our friend, and Traditional Archery brother Joe, was in a bad car crash early Tuesday morning.

Joe is home now, but has an extended healing and rehab stretch ahead of him. I understand he has several broken ribs, a broken sternum and head injuries. Sounds like we are lucky he is still with us.

Please say a prayer for Joe's recovery, and for his bride Kim, who I am sure will be at his side through this entire ordeal.

If you would like to send an encouraging message to Joe, some options are to find Kim Coots on facebook, or send a message to me or TNgirl, and we will make sure he gets it.

I will have a get better card with me this weekend at SGTP for anyone who would like, to sign.

Jeff


----------



## pine nut (Mar 6, 2014)

God please look out for Joe and his family and speed his healing process back to complete health, in the precious name of Jesus, amen.  Get well soon Joe.

Bill and Karin


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 6, 2014)

Praying for Joe's recovery and his family during this time!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 6, 2014)

Tough news. Prayers from us. Get well soon Joe!


----------



## robert carter (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers sent for Joe from here.RC


----------



## belle&bows (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers lifted for Joe and family for Gods healing and grace.


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 6, 2014)

I sure hate to hear this. Our family will be praying for you.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 6, 2014)

My prayers for Joe's well-being and healing are added.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 6, 2014)

pine nut said:


> God please look out for Joe and his family and speed his healing process back to complete health, in the precious name of Jesus, amen.  Get well soon Joe.
> 
> Bill and Karin


Yes prayers sent


----------



## Rix56 (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers for Joe, hope you have a speedy comfortable recovery


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers for Joe.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers sent. mike


----------



## trad bow (Mar 6, 2014)

Get well buddy. Prayers sent .


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 6, 2014)

Hope you heal up quick. Prayers sent.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 6, 2014)

prayers to you for a speedy recovery


----------



## hogless (Mar 6, 2014)

Praying for a speedy recovery Joe


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 6, 2014)

prayers sent.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 6, 2014)

What is left of Joe's ride.

Gracious


----------



## mudcreek (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers from this house.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 6, 2014)

WOW! To survive that is amazing. Wishing him a speddy recovery.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers sent up from here also.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 6, 2014)

Joe paid for a hunt I donated to a site years ago...I got to know him and his son that weekend...

All I can say is he was and is a class act....I hope you get well real quick and I hope to see you soon!!

Keith Bruner


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 7, 2014)

prayers sent for a quick recovery


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 7, 2014)

Get well soon.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, hate to learn of this and my prayers added to all the others for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 7, 2014)

Sure hate to hear this.  Prayers sent for Joe and family.


----------



## morning hunter (Mar 7, 2014)

We will keep Joe and his family in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Avid Archer (Mar 7, 2014)

Prayers sent, get well soon JC


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 7, 2014)

Oh my...JC I am sorry to hear of your crash.  I hope and pray you get better soon.  Dan


----------



## Clipper (Mar 7, 2014)

That is one totaled vehicle.  Looks like a head-on collision with something.  Grateful Joe is not totaled - get well soon.  Joe, you are in my prayers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 7, 2014)

45 minutes from my front door happens to be Joe and Kim Coots front door....heading down to Jeff's this afternoon....I pulled in for a visit. Had to check on how my friends were doing!!!! Now some folks bring you flowers when your health is poorly....me...I tend to think differently. I picked him up a spiral cut ham, some of my own blackberry/blueberry/grape jam, an Italian crème cake and some Reese's cups......sounded perfect to me!!!  Ham and Jam sounded good!!!!  Anyways, he's doing pretty good for the shape he's in! A lot of pain that's being controlled for the most part with meds. He's doing plenty of breathing exercises to keep pneumonia or hard coughing away....Can't laugh cause it hurts....so I had to stop telling jokes.... He is resting better each day, and so thankful to God for surviving and for his family and friends. He said he really hates he'll miss the State Shoot, as he'd been practicing and was ready with his A game. Right now I believe I can beat him!!!!
left to right behind Joe is Joe's Mom, Kim and younger son Connor. I told Joe that he looked like he was on drugs!!!!!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 8, 2014)

Praying for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Skunkhound (Mar 8, 2014)

Hang in there brother, I'll be praying for ya.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 8, 2014)

He does look happy. What's happening man. (A 60's saying)


----------



## WildWillie (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers sent! get well soon!


----------



## gurn (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers form us up here.


----------



## D4 (Mar 8, 2014)

Praying for Joe and family.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Mar 8, 2014)

Prayers from us


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Mar 8, 2014)

Hang in there Joe, looks like you might salvage the tires, but everything else looks pretty bad. Dave


----------



## Munkywrench (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll start with congratulations, you did well to get out as well as you did. Your guardian angel was flyin quick. 
I will add you to my prayer list for a quick and full recovery


----------



## John V. (Mar 8, 2014)

Just saw this post.  
Prayers going up for Joe and his family from mine.  
We are thinking of you!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 9, 2014)

Prayers sent for a full and swift recovery


----------



## pine nut (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Tomilee for the update on Joe and family.  God's blessing on Joe and all.  I'm so thankful you are going to be ok!


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 16, 2014)

Any updates??


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 21, 2014)

stick-n-string said:


> Any updates??


???


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> ???





stick-n-string said:


> Any updates??



 How's the coot?


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 21, 2014)

I tried to call him and Kim today on my way down to Jeff's. It went to VM both times...so I left him a message that we all wondered how he was and to let us know if he needs anything. I'm thinking they might be at his dad's house....


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 27, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## Slasher (May 11, 2014)

Prayers out to Joe...

Was lucky enough to get to meet him a few years back...

Folks don't come no finer than Joe....

Get Well!!!


----------

